# finishing up my cr1 sl build



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Ok,
I bought a cr1 sl frame and I've been building it up w/ parts from my old frame- the old frame was a scandium lapierre--the bike weighed in somewhere under 13.8lbs- I think it might have been under 13.5 by the time I stripped it. 

I didnt change much except I went from jagwire racer cables to nokons and powercordz-
just weighing individual parts as I was building seems to be giving me a weight somewhere between 12 and 12.5lbs-- I think my estimates on weight were a little conservative w/ the lapierre build. I need to get a hanging scale so when this thing is done and I post pics I've got the scale to prove it!

cant wait to get pics up here!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

How about a build list. Enjoy ya new ride.


----------

